# Putting together a virtual breeding combination (WGSL)



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi,
I got some time today. So I try to create a breeding pair of WGSL dogs with an aim to create a pedigree of dogs of very good type, which are line bred of very influential dogs that I like, but the the two pedigrees are not close.
Here is my pair
Male: V3 BSZS 2016 Netzer von Aducht IPO3 Kkl passed 
Linebreeding 5 - 5 VA1 Yasko vom Farbenspiel SCHH3, FH
See: Netzer von Aducht*http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=36836-yasko-vom-farbenspiel*

Female: VA8 BSZS 2015 Prisca von Bad-Boll IPO2 
Line bred 3 - 2 VA1 Ober von Bad-Boll SCHH3 (One of my favorite WGSL gsds)
See: Prisca von Bad-Boll

*http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=482525-ober-von-badboll*


----------



## CarrieJo (Oct 1, 2016)

This is good that you are studying before starting. Genetics have a lot involved (just studying whiteface mutations in cockatiels was a lot to wrap my head around). I know NOTHING about breeding dogs but here is my 2 cents anyways:

My only advice would be at the same time to make sure the parents you are picking out have good traits like behavior not over aggressive, training easier, smart, etc. I don't know though if people ever put that information truthfully out there about their parents of dogs. 

I have a friend who's sister breeds German Shepherds close by the border and her dogs are bought by border patrol agents a lot word has got around that she has good dogs but she also owns some of her sister's dogs (pets) and they are as sweet and safe with her little grandchildren so they can always be trained one way or another but I don't think you want aggressive dogs for breeding because most k-9 for police dogs are just as safe with children because they go home with the policeman. I think it is their natural instinct to protect you if something ever happens to warrant it and you don't want a dog that would attack when it is unwarranted.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Can't comment on the pedigree match or Netzer specifically, but I have a Ballack son and I really like his temperament.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Virtual breedings! I've been doing those for years. I'd like the threshold of that one, the shoulder angulation of him, the movement of her, that one's drive, this one's head, that one's coloring, his nerve, her temperament, that one's intelligence. Not in that order and I've left a few things out. Need to go look at some more dogs to see what I want from them.


Breeders are never happy. We're always saying if only I could put together the perfect dog. I'm so guilty!


----------



## kevinpaul124 (Nov 15, 2016)

Post and Commenter all are relay amazing got some new information just becasue of this amazing post thanks for sharing such a nice post with us


----------

